# Galician/galego:  a, de (pronunciation in proper names)



## LoveVanPersie

Are vowels of the article _a_ and preposition _de_ reduced to /ɐ/ (/a̝/) and /ɪ/ (/e̝/), respectively, in proper names?
_Dicionario de pronuncia da lingua galega_ transcribes the article _a_ and preposition _de_ as /ɐ/ and /dɪ/ respectively, but in proper names they're transcribed as /a/ and /de/. For example, _*A* Coruña,_ _*A* Terra *de* Melide, Celta *de* Vigo_.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Hello? Is there any Galician speaker here? 
Grazas!


----------



## Circunflejo

LoveVanPersie said:


> Is there any Galician speaker here?


Yes, there are but it seems that they didn't see your post or they didn't want to reply so you'll have to be patient until someone answers your question. There aren't many questions about Galician on this forum so I guess Galician speakers won't consult it frequently. Best of luck!


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Circunflejo said:


> Yes, there are but it seems that they didn't see your post or they didn't want to reply so you'll have to be patient until someone answers your question. There aren't many questions about Galician on this forum so I guess Galician speakers won't consult it frequently. Best of luck!


Appreciate your kindness!


----------



## merquiades

In standardized Galician no vowels are reduced, so e is /e/ and a is /a/.  But in colloquial speech and dialectal forms they certainly are.  Have a gander at the wikipedia article on Galician phonology.  They admit /ɐ/ and /ɪ/ in final position.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

merquiades said:


> In standardized Galician no vowels are reduced, so e is /e/ and a is /a/.  But in colloquial speech and dialectal forms they certainly are.  Have a gander at the wikipedia article on Galician phonology.  They admit /ɐ/ and /ɪ/ in final position.


Thanks for providing the information!


----------

